# H&R Deal at Gander Mountain......Plus other deals?



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Stopped by the local Gander Mountain....Closing all stores in the next 3 weeks in August.
They are in a 30-60% off mode (almost ready to call BS on most of those deals)...
Anyway....

Guns are about 15% off (yeah right) priced reduce to where they were normally last fall....and at about a third of normal inventory....lots of Ruger Americans, and Benelli shotguns.
Same with hand guns.

Then saw about 20 rifles and shotgun that said...."Non functional"...????
Asked what that meant....Guy says, "Don't work, don't know why, and not gonna mess with them"....like $50 bucks plus a bit each

As they say, new additions everyday....thought I would check out the Handi Rifles.
Lots of .223's, 243" 7mm08...and a 308.

Guy says "You looking for H&R stuff....?"
Said "Yeah"

He says "I have some receivers back in the back room that had bad barrels...pretty cheap"
There was 2.... a Topper Model 58 and a SB1...both shotgun frames, everything except the barrel........w/stock and forearm.
He says "$45 bucks each".....I said "I'll take them"

So a couple of my loose shotgun barrels now will have a "forever home"...LOL

But that about the only "deals" I saw.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

hunter63 said:


> So a couple of my loose shotgun barrels now will have a "forever home"...LOL


Those are supposed to be fitted at the factory for proper headspace.
They make fit fine, and they may not.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Your


Bearfootfarm said:


> Those are supposed to be fitted at the factory for proper headspace.
> They make fit fine, and they may not.


You are correct......did a few.
Should be able to find something that fits.....


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Express Rifle. I have one of only 2 I have seen from Gander Mtn. first closing. It is a T.C. .50 Gander Mtn. Express Rifle. It has a 36" brl with 1 in 33 twist. Side lock of course, #11 caps. Walnut, set trig. What is interesting is the dual rear sights which fold down. The first one I saw was shipped to me damaged, I called and received another before UPS picked up the return. Had I known, I would have called and made an offer for it.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

hunter63 said:


> Stopped by the local Gander Mountain....Closing all stores in the next 3 weeks in August.
> They are in a 30-60% off mode (almost ready to call BS on most of those deals)...
> Anyway....
> 
> ...


The "non-functional" part is 90% sure to be either a transfer bar or a TB spring. There's not a lot going on in that lock, so you should be able to figure it out with a couple minutes of playing with it.

Once you figure it out, you can gut the receiver by knocking out those four pins. Before you try to put it back together, make yourself slave-pins for the big ones that the hammer and trigger pivot on. Find a cheap drill bit the same diameter as the pin, and cut it to length as wide as the ears of the trigger guard. Once you have a slave-pin made, you can reassemble a lock to a receiver in under a minute.

Replacement transfer bars and springs can probably be sourced from Numrich or Jack First, cheap. They made about a billion of those things.


Making use of the receivers probably won't be that hard, either. I know it sounds sacrilegious, but headspace in a shotgun is a largely over-rated concern. You're not going to run into any of the nightmare scenarios brought up when discussing long HS in a metallic cartridge. The worst you'll see with a long shotgun chamber is inconsistent ignition. The headpsacing is done off the rim, so, if your shells fit, and the primer indent is deep enough to inspire confidence, Bob's your uncle.

If the barrels are loose, and there's play in the release lever, you can mig weld (yes, even if it's sloppy and ugly) the locking lug cut on the barrel, or, even better, the nose of the locking block, and file it to fit.

Weld it up big, file it somewhat flat, and use a sharpie (or Dykem if you're fancilly equipped) to check fit. Once you have about 50% engagement showing on your sharpie marks, you've got lock that will last thousands of rounds.


Good find.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The "non-functional" part is 90% sure to be either a transfer bar or a TB spring. There's not a lot going on in that lock, so you should be able to figure it out with a couple minutes of playing with it.
> 
> Once you figure it out, you can gut the receiver by knocking out those four pins. Before you try to put it back together, make yourself slave-pins for the big ones that the hammer and trigger pivot on. Find a cheap drill bit the same diameter as the pin, and cut it to length as wide as the ears of the trigger guard. Once you have a slave-pin made, you can reassemble a lock to a receiver in under a minute.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice....I have no interest in the junk guns....although someone might.
Part of the reason for the OP was to give heads up on what's going on....at this time.

If interested and you have a Gander Mountain you may want to check out the racks. 
The junk rack had about 20 of them...couple of damascus twist SXS...looks like 410 maybe 20 ga...
Bunch of cheap pumps and older .22s...
Lowest price was $50 bucks....and the highest was like $90....

I am a H&R/NEF guy so there is where my interest is....And the receivers stocks and forearms.
If I have any concern if a rifle or shotgun won't close, latch and fire..."My Guy" get's it to fit.
This is sometime tougher as I want all barrels in the group to fit without modifying the receiver.

Used to have them all done at he factory...till it closed....2015

I started my project in 2005 and ended up with a quite a few shotgun barrels were purchased in 2005.....The shotgun barrels were $35 bucks each....rifle barrels for $55 from the factory... H&R 1871

Frist project was........410/45lc, 28ga, 20ga, 20ga slug barrel, 16ga, and 12ga......all were fitted to the original Handi Rifle frame.

Also purchased at the time was a .50 cal ML for $85 bucks...will fit this receiver as well.

All these may possibility click right on to these two new receivers....if not "My Guy" can fit them.

This mean a $35 buck barrel and one of these $45 receivers.....makes an $80 buck shotgun...or iIshould say 2 shotguns.
These also came with (2) shotgun style low comb stock and forearm.....Needed for open sights on rifles. 
(1) Stock and forearm going on ebay for $110 right now....

I'm a happy guy.


----------



## cmd1965 (May 8, 2011)

The gander near us closes next Monday. All new firearms were half price. I bought a Browning 1911 22lr for 350 Saturday. They still had quite a bit in the store, especially clothing.


----------

